# smallest species of plant grown emmersed



## dean (20 Jan 2013)

whats the smallest species of plants has anyone grown emmersed? i have a couple of small square ikea vases so looking for plants and ideas


----------



## Ian Holdich (20 Jan 2013)

I think something like HC has to take to the crown for that one. It's the smallest stem plant around. Getting the humidity right is key to getting the HC to spread emmersed though. I can't remember who it was and I have just had a look, but they had 1 pot of HC in a emmersed set up and it went mental. Was really cool.


----------



## tim (20 Jan 2013)

is it this thread by foxfish ian Join the club | UK Aquatic Plant Society i want to try elatine hydropier emmersed if i can get my  hands on some


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Jan 2013)

Wasn't it Nyar88 ? Who planted up a propagator?


----------



## ghostsword (20 Jan 2013)

HC will grow fine emersed, as long as the soil is moist, it will grow.. Also moss, such as fissidens, will grow fine emersed..  

If you can cover the pots, then crypts are amazing plants to grow emersed,


----------



## Palm Tree (20 Jan 2013)

I agree with ghostsword. Moss and crypts go together amazingly, I have some in a propagator together.


----------



## dean (21 Jan 2013)

Sounds great don't suppose anyone has some HC


----------



## dean (23 Jan 2013)

Ok I've got some HC  didn't realise just small it is.... Going to be fun trying to plant this with shaky hands
So it doesn't need a lid?

Have a look at my journal "coming out of the Closet" let me know what you think


----------



## dean (24 Jan 2013)

Just could not plant HC in very small portions you would need to be bored stupid and have very steady hands


----------



## jack-rythm (24 Jan 2013)

dean said:


> Just could not plant HC in very small portions you would need to be bored stupid and have very steady hands


I assume you have taken all the Rockwool off the stems then? If not this is how u plant Cuba usually, by leaving a small square on the end from the pot and sinking it into the soil. if you have taken it all off don't worry just lay the Cuba on to the soil, gently push it into place and with enough humidity and light it will grip after time and spread. Don't expect this to happen immediately though as it won't  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dean (24 Jan 2013)

Yes I pulled as muck rock was as possible


----------



## Gfish (31 Jan 2013)

You can opt for larger HC. Not sure what mine is but it has done amazingly well emersed and growing out of a layer of common moss scraped from paving around the back of the house 

Check out my thread 'pics of my emersed stuff'
It went wild in the end and grew back into the tank water!


----------



## dw1305 (31 Jan 2013)

Hi all,


Gfish said:


> You can opt for larger HC. Not sure what mine is but it has done amazingly well emersed


I grew it successfully on the top of a HMF sponge, where it grew like a weed and distributed floating fragments all over the tank, much like _Riccia. _Never had any joy with it submerged, even in very shallow water. I also got a lot of Alder (_Alnus glutinosa_) seedlings grow as well, and it took me ages to find out what they were.

If you can read German there is loads about growing it on mattenfilters on the shrimp forums. Wrong plant, but you get the idea.





cheers Darrel


----------

